# May Acquisitions



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks to all on this forum who have bought my items on the thrift and sales forums. I went to the BB store at the tower city terminal in Cleveland today and picked these up - paid for exclusively with your help! Thanks! My AAAC corporate card got me 15% off as well. Man, I love this forum.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

An incredible start to the month. Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

conductor said:


> Thanks to all on this forum who have bought by items on the thrift and sales forums. I went to the BB store at the tower city terminal in Cleveland today and picked these up - paid for exclusively with your help! Thanks! My AAAC corporate card got me 15% off as well. Man, I love this forum.


enjoy wearing your lhs


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

$1 for a mint vintage Hermes... I'll bite.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

.Im the newbie so Im fudging a few days, and learning how to post photos. This is my first 'thrifting' find Both the shirt and the jacket. A fairly aged (70s I think ) Brooks Bros tweed.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Enjoy your new shoes Conductor!

I like that toucan tie too.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

conductor said:


> Thanks to all on this forum who have bought my items on the thrift and sales forums. I went to the BB store at the tower city terminal in Cleveland today and picked these up - paid for exclusively with your help! Thanks! My AAAC corporate card got me 15% off as well. Man, I love this forum.


Yummy!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

conductor said:


> Thanks to all on this forum who have bought my items on the thrift and sales forums. I went to the BB store at the tower city terminal in Cleveland today and picked these up - paid for exclusively with your help! Thanks! My AAAC corporate card got me 15% off as well. Man, I love this forum.


Enjoy those LHS. They are among my favorites.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Conductor: May you long wear your May 2012 acquisition and may you do so in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Maroon (Jan 5, 2012)

After coming up empty in all of my recent trips, snagged a Southwick 3/2 from the 60s-- just the thing I needed for this summer at the office. And not particularly trad, but I'm short on dress shirts, and had to pick up a Brioni for $9.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

They say good things come to those who wait. It's never more true than in thrifting. I've been wanting a mid-gray nailhead suit for probably four or five years, at least. Came close to buying a couple at retail, but paying retail prices always deterred me. Finally, I recently snagged this Samuelsohn and it's just back from the tailor.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> They say good things come to those who wait. It's never more true than in thrifting. I've been wanting a mid-gray nailhead suit for probably four or five years, at least. Came close to buying a couple at retail, but paying retail prices always deterred me. Finally, I recently snagged this Samuelsohn and it's just back from the tailor.


I can see why you wanted one -- it looks great.

I bought a J Press silk square off of a friend who went to the last warehouse sale with me, and I'm looking forward to getting home from school so I can do some serious thrifting.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Alden for Brooks tassels, $40 from ebay


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Twister, from The Knottery

https://theknottery.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=91 and mark as SSL


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^ nice. outstanding site, thanks for posting, might get one of those skinny knit ties and a square or two, and that cap is irresistibly dorky. love the prices.

hookem, nice lawyer shoes!


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

Woven Large Knot Grenadine Solid Shorter Length 8cm Silk TieDEEP NAVY
£ 95 
www.drakes-london.com

Just opened the package -- Beautiful Tie.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Hookem--can't believe I missed those. I think we're the same size. Nice score.


----------



## matt.e. (Sep 22, 2011)

Just received 3 ties and a pocket square in the mail from The Tie Bar










Can't beat $63 shipped.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate these threads. I wish I wore a 10.5 or 11... actually if I just wore a 13A instead of D I'd be set for shoes on ebay.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Sree said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful indeed. My dad had one of those, and another in burgundy, and that was it for him. He wore a suit, blue or gray, every day, through a long and distinguished career.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> Beautiful indeed. My dad had one of those, and another in burgundy, and that was it for him. He wore a suit, blue or gray, every day, through a long and distinguished career.


I'm currently trying to decide between a Drake's and a Hober. Is the Drake superior in any way, shape or form to justify the +$60?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a few Hobers - hard to imagine anything better.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

M Go Crimson said:


> I'm currently trying to decide between a Drake's and a Hober. Is the Drake superior in any way, shape or form to justify the +$60?


I'm not experienced with either... yet... but it would seem to me that the ability to customize every aspect of your tie is a plus with David Hober.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Dipped a toe into the world of reality and came up with fairy nice BLUE BLAZER (Nordstrom, GoodWill) complete to the shinny brass buttons.

As per much advice given here. And even in my dirty jeans tee and boots it added quite a nice dimension.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I went on a buying spree, which was slightly handicapped by my credit card number being stolen.

I finally decided to get some real shoes after my doctor demanded that I stop wearing loafers and start wearing tie shoes with proper arch supports. So I sprung for two pairs of AE strands, one is black, one in brown.

I also decided that, after all these years, I really needed a Navy Blazer. So I just bought one from Hardwick and a pair of grey Austin Reed slacks to go with. Should be picking them up from the Tailor this weekend so I can wear to the office on Monday.

I also just procured a Beagle tie from Chipp 2. I think it shall go nicely with the blazer!

Perhaps I will man up and post pics here for once.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lfeld, it sounds a great fit to post here if you're going to post one at all.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Bought last night. I don't really know why I did it, though; I don't even have a girlfriend at the moment. 
Maybe it'll come in handy someday.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

nerdykarim said:


> Bought last night. I don't really know why I did it, though; I don't even have a girlfriend at the moment.
> Maybe it'll come in handy someday.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it too much to have your socks match your belt and tie x2?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Luck was with me and I happened across a nice Zenga (a week ago I'd never even heard the name ) in my size, goes pretty well with the new blazer.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Rancourt pinch pennies:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
They are quite the handsome loafer design and look to be very comfortable on the foot! May you long wear them and may you do so in good health, my friend.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Rancourt pinch pennies:


I need those.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks, boys. tops, if you haven't yet ordered yourself a pair - I know you were thinking about it - you won't be sorry.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> Fixed that for you.


Do you own that one? Who's the manufacturer?

Maybe I should pick up a mudflap girl emblematic to wear until I meet a nice girl and settle down.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, and it's a Hickey. I don't think I've ever worn it in the daytime.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

This post should be a sticky, entitled "For All The Haters Who Say You Should Never Buy Used Clothes."

Congratulations. A real home run.



Orgetorix said:


> They say good things come to those who wait. It's never more true than in thrifting. I've been wanting a mid-gray nailhead suit for probably four or five years, at least. Came close to buying a couple at retail, but paying retail prices always deterred me. Finally, I recently snagged this Samuelsohn and it's just back from the tailor.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Forgot to add this earlier, but I got a very nice English-made Bean Shetland from Hardiw1 the other day.










Also just nabbed a pair of Tingley "Storm" overshoes from this eBay seller. Can't beat $19.99 with free shipping.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Mens-Shoes-/93427/i.html?_ipg=&_from=&_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ssn=wolfmarksales


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thrifted this cool belt-back tweed yesterday. It's from one of RL's earliest Polo collections, judging by the tag, and is an almost perfect replica of a 1930s belt-back sportcoat.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ I'd wear that.

After I had it dry-cleaned, of course.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Holy Cow, I've got to make a run down to Louisville, KY and visit the thrift shops that Orgetorix frequents! That half-Norfolk jacket is fantastic.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Way cool.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Got a few Sid Mashburn dress shirts. Here's one. Great construction and fabric. The collar isn't an instant favorite. I like the dimensions of the spread, but the band is so high that it doesn't sit open very elegantly. It's also so high that when unbuttoned it flips outside the lapel of the jacket which looks sleazy. Even for me.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ I see you're doing the Sid Mashburn tie thing, too. You're hooked, my friend! 

On a completely unrelated note, I didn't know B&O made iPhone cases. They did make bottle openers back in the 80's, however...I still have the one they gave me when I bought my turntable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip: That fit looks pretty good. As described on the website, it's slim but still a man's shirt.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

The beagle tie was a big hit at the office today.

Sorry for the poor quality of the pics. Still trying to figure this stuff out.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm very jealous of Orgetorix's Polo Norfolk.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My goal is to have something worth posting in this thread when I return from New York in a few weeks. 

In the meantime, my only purchases this year are a pair of Peal & Co. oxfords (which the web site assures me were made by Crockett & Jones) and a dozen RibbedTee undershirts which were mailed today and should arrive by Friday.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I picked up these two Ben Silver ties on eBay for $20 + shipping. Can anyone identify the one on the left? I didn't see it on BS's site, the one on the right is Cambridge Riders. I'm concerned it being associated with an American group of which I'm not a member.

by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

If you are able to reveal, please inform where you purchased these?



Taken Aback said:


> Is it too much to have your socks match your belt and tie x2?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's DSW.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you. I've taken some teasing about a whale belt I have and the socks would just send the teasers over the edge.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Target shorts haul. The color didn't quite come out, but it's madras, seersucker, red chambray, and blue oxford cloth. Good fit, too.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I like that madras pattern. It's nowhere near as drab as I'd expect from them. Do you remember the size range they had?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I sure hope that's directed at the state of his sheets.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Got this last week, haven't had time to get pics of myself wearing it (still need to waterproof the exterior before wearing); I really like the blue, and it's not a common color for the barn coats:










(I'll get The Wife to take some pics over the weekend...)


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The comforter is the fiancee's and the stain is actually my shadow, I believe. Like I said, the colors didn't come through perfectly. Pics will crop up in WAYWTs. I really wasn't up for spending major cash on shorts. 

Like the coat, sb, but man I can't even think about a coat when it's 95 out


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Like the coat, sb, but man I can't even think about a coat when it's 95 out


Yeah, not going to get much use here for the next 4-5 months, but the rest of the year it will be nice for chilly mornings up at the range or cool walks in the evening.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Rancourt Ranger Mocs. Brown chromexcel with black vibram cristy soles. I'll have more photos soon.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

It might be the rotunda at U of V.



mhj said:


> I picked up these two Ben Silver ties on eBay for $20 + shipping. Can anyone identify the one on the left? I didn't see it on BS's site, the one on the right is Cambridge Riders. I'm concerned it being associated with an American group of which I'm not a member.
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

25% off


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Where?


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

Dillard's


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah, a shopping experience still unknown to me...except via mail order.

Have they _ever_ tried to break into the northeast?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Have they _ever_ tried to break into the northeast?


I'm still waiting for Nordstrom to come into the city.


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

Taken Aback said:


> Ah, a shopping experience still unknown to me...except via mail order.
> 
> Have they _ever_ tried to break into the northeast?


I never saw one when I lived in NY. The sale is also on their website, but you probably have to pay shipping.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Picked up this tie while thrifting for my sailing step dad. All polyster, but I knew that he'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

eBayed these for summer:
Alynn nautical silk tie


Hilfiger raw silk tie:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

C. Sharp said:


> It might be the rotunda at U of V.


Doesn't appear to be the UVa rotunda, lots of things are off with that - namely height/width proportions - but it could be a very old interpretation. It looks more like a modified GA state seal, but the resolution just isn't there to really tell anything.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

One key element of the UVA logo is the arc of stars emphasizing the hemispherical nature of the dome part of the rotunda (the stars and the outline of the dome form a circle).

The device in the center of the seal of the state of Georgia is a dome supported by three columns, around each is wrapped a banner - "Wisdom/Justice/Moderation." The University of Georgia logo is the three columns and the dome without the banner or the Continental soldier standing at attention between two of the columns. But it also is more square than what's shown in the picture.

Could we possibly get a close-up of the design on the tie?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

AE Saratogas

These were NOS, a perfect fit. Pics are from out of the shipping box onto the foot. Still need to condition and polish. My paypal account is quickly dwindling down after months of building it up.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Love those Saratogas.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Target shorts haul. The color didn't quite come out, but it's madras, seersucker, red chambray, and blue oxford cloth. Good fit, too.


Great find. Picked up three pairs over the weekend at $20/each. Thanks.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

> Love those Saratogas.


Thanks, its been since high school since I owned a pair of tassels. Forgot what I'd been missing.


----------



## unklbeemer (Dec 25, 2010)

I picked up this beautiful Alan Flusser custom southwick blue double-breasted SUIT, Paul Stuart Yellow/Blue paisley tie, Polo Ralph Lauren tan/red brocade tie, and 2 Vananzi ties -- All off ebay from AAAC Member Mack11211
































They arrived today and the suit is great. My first southwick suit and really my first high-quality suit. Need to take it to the tailor for a few alterations


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Received my surcingle belt from Leatherman / Eliza B's yesterday. Fit was TTS, I am glad they have odd-# sizes (ie 37, 39) which helped my fit.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Rancourt pinch pennies, #8 chromexcel:


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Those pinch pennies are great! Those are very high on my radar right now. Soon...soon


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Vacation stop at Cable Car Clothiers.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Leather Man Ltd. mallard motif on olive


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> Rancourt pinch pennies, #8 chromexcel:


These are great, Rambler!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Sri and Hardiw. I've become a big Rancourt fan.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hardiw1 said:


> Leather Man Ltd. mallard motif on olive


I've got the same on hunter green, and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Rancourt pinch pennies, #8 chromexcel:


Nice! Still waiting on mine (in brown chromexcel).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I found myself looking to spend my $25 Macy's gift card at the mall on Friday... something that's burned a hole in my wallet since Christmas.

Ended up finding and rather liking the navy Sperry Top-Sider AO. With the gift card and a 25% discount just for applying for the in-store credit card, they came to only $38.60. Not bad...


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Great deal.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I found myself looking to spend my $25 Macy's gift card at the mall on Friday... something that's burned a hole in my wallet since Christmas.
> 
> Ended up finding and rather liking the navy Sperry Top-Sider AO. With the gift card and a 25% discount just for applying for the in-store credit card, they came to only $38.60. Not bad...


Good price. Just remember to always wear them sockless.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

A pair of Topsiders right from Sperry, sizing very true, and some Nantucket Reds, ditto on the sizing. I didn't realize that the Reds would be cuffed, which I like anyway. You guys are a good infuence on me.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki field Automatic - a gift from my wife for my retirement last Thursday:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Walter Denton said:


> Hamilton Khaki field Automatic - a gift from my wife for my retirement last Thursday:


Looks great! I wore the quartz version of that watch today.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Walter Denton said:


> Hamilton Khaki field Automatic - a gift from my wife for my retirement last Thursday:


enjoy your retirement


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Nerdykarim, McArthur - Thanks! I do plan to enjoy a more leisurely lifestyle.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

No pictures but I was out in the Buffalo area this past weekend for a wedding and decided to check out O'Connell's and picked up a Baracuta G9 in the British Tan and cotton broadcloth dress shirt. I knew what to expect with the Baracuta so no surprises there, but I was really impressed with the dress shirt. Especially the weight of the fabric and the fact that there seemed to be an extra button towards the bottom (which I like and seems to keep it tucked in nicer than other shirts). I am already wishing that I would have bought a few more of the shirts for my summer wearing.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Walter Denton said:


> Hamilton Khaki field Automatic - a gift from my wife for my retirement last Thursday:


That's a lovely watch.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Belt and watch strap from leather man / eliza b:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Great. A black/pink stripe NATO would work well with that belt too.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Two khaki and one madras from the BB clearance center. Lucky to find them in my size (40) as nearly all the other shorts were larger.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Up to what size did you see?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

*Who likes short shorts?!?*

Just took delivery of pair of Chubbies--the Def Leps. They are awesome. And quite short.

High quality materials--fabric, buttons, zipper--and well constructed.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

^ those are 5" inseam, correct?


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Up to what size did you see?


IIRC, there were a few 42, several 44, and a few 46, although some of those were a thinner fabric and cargos. There were at least a couple of the advantage khaki in those sizes though.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ those are 5" inseam, correct?


5.5". No question--they are short shorts.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

I wear a 6", sometimes 7", but any longer and shorts just don't look right on me. I was considering trying a pair of those.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

No XL? Darn, I guess I need to drop some poundage. I really only wear 4"-6" inseam shorts these days. I'm 6'2 but have a longgggg torso so 8-inchers just look like I'm some punk kid sagging my pants. I stick to Polo Andrews, Hook and Tackle, Sportif, and Patagonia Stand-Ups.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I lucked out on eBay with some new-but-hemmed Bills for $27. The length is fine but they need cuffs. I think there's enough cloth left.

FWIW - these standard Bills are decent enough but the Cramertons blow them away.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Tilton said:


> No XL? Darn, I guess I need to drop some poundage. I really only wear 4"-6" inseam shorts these days. I'm 6'2 but have a longgggg torso so 8-inchers just look like I'm some punk kid sagging my pants. I stick to Polo Andrews, Hook and Tackle, Sportif, and Patagonia Stand-Ups.


I've worn the Polo Andrews for years. Good shorts--still wear them.

Once you get past the frat/bro/buddy/brah marketing, Chubbies are solid--quality materials and good construction. Very similar to shorts I wore in the '80s. My only dislike is the elastic waist band--personal preference.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

For some reason I thought the Polo Andrews were pleated? Am I wrong? Yeah the site has me rethinking on the chubbies. Not so sure about them.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd be way more willing to get the chubbies if they didn't have the elastic, but that just makes 'em seem a bit something, juvenile maybe?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Hardiw1 said:


> For some reason I thought the Polo Andrews were pleated? Am I wrong? Yeah the site has me rethinking on the chubbies. Not so sure about them.


The PRL Andrew pant/short is pleated. I have a couple of old ones that I mow the lawn in. I prefer flat-front.

Those Chubbies look ridiculous. The inseam on my boxer shorts is longer.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardiw1 said:


> For some reason I thought the Polo Andrews were pleated? Am I wrong? Yeah the site has me rethinking on the chubbies. Not so sure about them.


Yup, they are. Also 5" inseam. Also, Topsider, as a point of fact, if I wear shorts, I don't wear boxer shorts. I go boxer briefs or I "wear my regimentals" as my grandfather called it.

J Crew used to make a 5" inseam chino short in flat front and I still have one pair that hasn't disintegrated. Those are tops.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Tilton said:


> if I wear shorts, I don't wear boxer shorts. I go boxer briefs or I "wear my regimentals" as my grandfather called it.


Not exactly sure what Granddad meant by that, but I agree that boxers are ill-advised if you're going to wear shorts that short.

I never realized the Andrews had a 5" inseam, although that may be one more reason I don't like 'em. They "feel" longer than that, however.

Edit: My mistake. My old lawn-mowing shorts are the pleated Tyler short, not the Andrew. The Tyler has a 7" inseam.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Those Chubbies look ridiculous.


Depends on the context, does it not? With a blazer, yes, they are absurd. With a polo after a day at the pool/beach/etc, they work well.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Not exactly sure what Granddad meant by that, but I agree that boxers are ill-advised if you're going to wear shorts that short.
> 
> I never realized the Andrews had a 5" inseam, although that may be one more reason I don't like 'em. They "feel" longer than that, however.
> 
> Edit: My mistake. My old lawn-mowing shorts are the pleated Tyler short, not the Andrew. The Tyler has a 7" inseam.


Wearing your regimentals was a euphemistic term that was some how the predecessor to "going commando." Some sort of reference to wearing nothing under a kilt...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

smujd said:


> Depends on the context, does it not? With a blazer, yes, they are absurd. With a polo after a day at the pool/beach/etc, they work well.


You're saying this isn't a good look?!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Tilton said:


> Wearing your regimentals was a euphemistic term that was some how the predecessor to "going commando." Some sort of reference to wearing nothing under a kilt...


I sorta figured that, but that's a ballsy move (pun intended) if you're wearing short shorts.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted this cool belt-back tweed yesterday. It's from one of RL's earliest Polo collections, judging by the tag, and is an almost perfect replica of a 1930s belt-back sportcoat.


Great find, O.



The Rambler said:


> Rancourt pinch pennies:


I like the shape of these, plus the fact that they're made in Maine.


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Hi All, 

Long time lurker, finally decided to register and start participating in a community that's given me so much. Anyways, here's a couple of my May acquisitions:

O'Connell's House 3/2 Sack Blazer:



O'Connell's Spread Collar



Sorry about the awful pictures. Looking forward to participating more in the forums in the future. Also have a few more May pickups to post 

CdnTrad


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Corona Old Boy pipe lighter:


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I was looking at those Chubbies too, but decided a 5.5" inseam is too short. I can't go below 7". But they do look like a fun casual pair of shorts. Quite fratastic, good for activity and the beach.

Just took an order of a Smathers and Branson flask with my initials, same color scheme as the stock pic. 8 weeks until delivery though  was hoping I could sport it during this summer.




Also purchased the AE Westchester in walnut, and am currently looking for an unstructured chino sport coat. Taking a killing in my budget....


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Topsider said:


> I sorta figured that, but that's a ballsy move (pun intended) if you're wearing short shorts.


I am mindful not to cross my ankle over my knee or kick one heel up on the coffee table or anything like that. A lot of it depends on how baggie the shorts are and how well my thighs fill them out (I played prop and second row through college, so that's usually not an issue). The Columbia PFG's or Patagonia Stand Ups - forget it. But, the J Crew shorts or Polo Andrews or Sportif - good to go.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

inq89 said:


> Just took an order of a Smathers and Branson flask with my initials, same color scheme as the stock pic. 8 weeks until delivery though  was hoping I could sport it during this summer.


Did they offer other color combinations? The elephant drinking the martini isn't bad either.


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Here's a few more May pickups:

Johnston and Murphy Tassels (yeah, they're not Alden Shell I know, but not bad for $75 on sale!)


Pair of Paul Stuart Braces


Brooks Regent Grey trousers (with a proper 1.75" cuff)


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes the offer it in any combo you want, I just so happen to like the navy with light red. And any of the flasks can be monogrammed but it'll cost the same at $100.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I got out of New York without going broke... I ought to start taking pictures.

At Paul Stuart: five paid of boxers (made in US) and three undershirts (made in Japan). I didn't think I'd like the undershirts but I needed some as being outside all day required many more changes of clothes than I'd planned for.

At J. Press: two white dress shirts with French cuffs. They didn't have my size in a regular cuff. Yes I tried back several times.


At Brooks: A shoe horn made from actual horn, one grey-striped dress shirt, several pair of sized English-made socks, and a pair of black Swims overshoes that I put to excellent use over my Crockett & Jones for Peal for Brooks oxfords.

At Saks: Brown trousers by Zanella on sale. Somehow during my weight fluctuation I ended up with five brown sportcoats but only one pair of brown pants, and they were flannel. Now I can wear my sportcoats earlier in the season.

At Bergdorf Goodman: A Hermes tie featuring little grey rain clouds on a black background. Very subdued and very appropriate for the lousy weather that plagued half the trip.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just received a pair of Shuron Sidewinders to replace a pair of Wayfarers I gave to my wife. I can't say enough good things about Shuron as a company. They sent me five or six frames to try on and started working on the final pair (black frame with polarized G15 lenses) as soon as I emailed them my selection. It's amazing what a difference a well-fitting frame makes. And all of it came in at less than what a new pair of Wayfarers would have cost.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Just received a pair of Shuron Sidewinders to replace a pair of Wayfarers I gave to my wife. I can't say enough good things about Shuron as a company. They sent me five or six frames to try on and started working on the final pair (black frame with polarized G15 lenses) as soon as I emailed them my selection. It's amazing what a difference a well-fitting frame makes. And all of it came in at less than what a new pair of Wayfarers would have cost.


Those look good! I won't do expensive sunglasses any more - lost way too many pairs. :frown:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> Those look good! I won't do expensive sunglasses any more - lost way too many pairs. :frown:


Thanks. I'm pretty good with holding on to my sunglasses, but that doesn't mean I want them to be expensive! I think I could've gotten them even cheaper if I had bought the frames through Optometrist Attic and had lenses fitted from someplace like 39dollarglasses, but I wanted to avoid sending them back and forth and preferred to have them done in one shot.


----------

